# Neue Schule Universal bit



## The_Blonde (8 May 2009)

Is this bit good? Need a gag action for xc How strong do you find it to be? I have just enough breaks in a loose ring snaffle but would like a little more steering and a gag action.
Would you advise roundings or single rein on the gag ring?
Can you put a single rein on the snaffle ring combined with cheek piece through top poll ring?

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## ecrozier (8 May 2009)

I love this bit, and use it for exactly the reason you state above, I have just about enough control in a snaffle but it is HARD work, whereas in the universal I can take a check and he listens, without him slamming on the brakes or me having to haul at him.  I bought a cotswold sports version and has been great, I have now picked up a proper NS one on ebay that is aurigan - I usualy ride on the flat in a NS lozenge snaffle and know he like that mouthpiece and metal etc.
I personally tend to use one rein, on the gag ring for XC, and fast work/jumping on grass, and then on the snaffle ring for jumping on a surface, everyday hacking.  I am thinking of trying roundings when I get round to getting some!!
But yes, highly recommended and I think a fair few fans of it on here.


----------



## 251libby (8 May 2009)

I have the kk version (exactly the same.... but more expensive as i have found out!) and I love it, love it, love it!!


----------



## The_Blonde (8 May 2009)

ah brill, think i'm going to splash out 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Emma_C, do you have a link for cotswold sport? I'm not sure which company that is!


----------



## JessPickle (8 May 2009)

I really rate these bits too


----------



## kildalton (8 May 2009)

I wonder if you bought the one my daughter was selling on ebay !


----------



## frazzled (8 May 2009)

Love it, find it very versatile and pony seems to like the taste.


----------



## MissGem (8 May 2009)

Got both the KK and NS versions.  KK far superior quality in my opinion (but then again so is the price!)


----------



## The_Blonde (8 May 2009)

*googles KK* £160!  haha maybe stick with NS on trial for a fiver!


----------



## ecrozier (8 May 2009)

Kidalton, maybe!  Was a 5.5, came with the curb strap?
Cotswold sport I found on here - is it cotswold SJ?  Hang on will look and see if still in PMs


----------



## ecrozier (8 May 2009)

http://www.cotswoldsport.co.uk 
Found it!


----------



## Persephone (8 May 2009)

Yes I have one and it is amazing. I have finally found the key to my mare's mouth!


----------



## Twinkletoes (8 May 2009)

I love this bit. The bit of all bits, for my boy, who is bold xc and wants to get the fox with his teeth out hunting x


----------

